# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my new set up



## hixy (Jan 12, 2004)

hello all what do you think of my proper first planted tank

http://photobucket.com/albums/v284/hixy/

thanks hixy


----------



## hixy (Jan 12, 2004)

hello all what do you think of my proper first planted tank

http://photobucket.com/albums/v284/hixy/

thanks hixy


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great background! How did you construct it?


----------



## hixy (Jan 12, 2004)

hello bss,it just cork tiles siliconed to the glass then bogwood stuck to the cork


----------

